# Is there a recording of the VPO & BPO 2005 Mahler 6 (Simon Rattle) concert?



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

> Am 2. April 2005 fand in der Berliner Philharmonie ein spektakuläres Ereignis statt: Zum ersten Mal gaben die Berliner und Wiener Philharmoniker gemeinsam ein Konzert. Auf dem Programm standen die "Fantasie über ein Thema von Thomas Tallis" von Ralph Vaughan Williams sowie die Symphonie Nr. 6 in a-Moll von Gustav Mahler. Sir Simon Rattle dirigierte dieses Konzert, das auf eine Idee
> zurückgeht, welche im Jahre 2001 im Rahmen einer Einladung unseres Orchesters für die Berliner Kollegen entstand. An der nunmehrigen Realisierung waren beide Orchester "paritätisch" beteiligt, wobei mit einer erheblich vergrößerten Streicherbesetzung (22 erste Violinen, 20 zweite, 18 Bratschen, 16 Celli und 12 Kontrabässe) gespielt wurde.
> 
> Am 8. Mai 2005 findet im Großen Konzerthaussaal die Wiener Aufführung dieser Produktion statt, welche ohne Zweifel einen Sonderstatus in der Geschichte beider Orchester einnehmen wird.


https://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at...hes-tagebuch/year/2005/month/4/blogitemid/737

So... Simon Rattle conducted joined Berlin Philharmonic and Vienna Philharmonic playing Mahler's 6th in 2005. Something like this never happend before or afterwards.

I cannot find any release of this, and Rattle's discography doesn't mention it either. Does it exist? Has anyone heard that concert?


----------

